# Anyone Tell me Anything about Dwarf Baby Tear Hc



## NoG0ingBack

how much light does this plant need? Is 2 watts per gallon enough for 10 hours a day? I do use a DIY co2, Would i need to use ferts? If so can someone show me a link of a good ferts safe with a shrimp tank.

Thank you.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Baby tears need a lot of light, but 2wpg can work in a shallow tank like a 10 or a 20-long. They don't need CO2 unless you keep them under strong lights, but it couldn't hurt much.
As for ferts, I really don't know how they compare to the other more common plants regarding nutrient uptake. It's a safe bet that they'll need ferts to sustain rapid growth as would any other plant. I've personally never had them grow very quickly, though, but on the other hand I've always used low lighting and almost no ferts.


----------



## NoG0ingBack

The tank is 20 inch high up so would 2 wpg work for it? its a 55 gallon. It also gets really good morning sunlight if that makes a difference. Can you point me to a good ferts i should get which would be safe for my shrimp.


----------



## Mikaila31

You could probably get it to grow with 2wpg on a 55gal.... how well though is the question. With 2wpg and DIY CO2 your looking at a high maintenance tank IMO. If you fertilize heavily then you are going to go beyond DIY CO2. 

Most ferts are shrimp safe. I know the flourish line is. Same with all the Kent ferts I've used. For a 55gal though these are expensive products to use. You will need multiple ferts. Most likely N, K, and P to start with. I use entirely EI fertilizers now. Which you buy online in dry powders. $35 of EI ferts will last you probably 2 years on that tank since you wouldn't be dosing them at full EI recommendations. The liquid ferts in stores cost $10 a bottle and last a month or too. EI ferts require more work with making the fertilizer solutions, but they can save you a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## TheOldSalt

20 inches high? I don't think so. 2wpg is not very bright at those depths, and babytears need a lot of light. It might work, but I wouldn't bet on it.
Babytears grow wild around here by the bushel, but the thing is, they only grow in either very shallow or very clear water, and usually grow up into the air where they get full pure sunlight. A pretty demanding plant, this one.


----------



## Mikaila31

Yes I would get that and would expect at 2wpg for it too have pretty long and stringy growth, not the short compact look. That will take much more than 2wpg, but once you go over 2wpg you really have to start looking at pressurized CO2. Which is going to cost you. The wpg rule, as we know, is not very accurate at its best. Your 2 wpg would have to be T5's with good bulbs and high efficient reflectors. Basically 2 wpg of real light, 2 wpg of T8s and white plastic reflectors probably won't even keep this plant alive.


----------

